

Email Addresses: Language Modeling Using Data Mining - jahan
http://www.deepminds.co/emaillang.php?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=emailang&utm_campaign=pagepromotion

======
jahan
One interesting problem that we worked on in the past was to understand how
people generate their email addresses. This problem can have applications in
different areas such as fraud detection!

